# NFPA 101 Handrails DOD



## tbz (Oct 26, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone,

Have a project we are finishing up and the client has added an additional location.  This is a historical hotel at West Point NY, the entrance door and stairs are the only entry in to the gym.

The width of the landing on top and upper stairs is 10' (120")

The width of the mid landing and lower stairs is 16' (192")

The mid level platform is only 47" deep in the direction of travel.

We are not going to talk about no ramp access for now lets stay focused on the stairs.

Here in lies the question, do you consider this set of stairs monumental and therefore is only one handrail required down the center and or on the 2 ends of the upper stairs?

Next with the handrail extensions on the top and bottom the mid level landing if the handrails lined up would have less than 24" between them.  with the stairs being monumental do you feel the lower stairs meet this and would one center handrail with handrails moved out to the 16' marks be allowed, or do you feel that all 9 need to stay aligned?

My reason is you will be left with these 3 ft side wings that people will keep getting trapped and then walking back around.

Sorry about the picture size, I reduced it but seems to keep going large.

Thanks in advanced

Occupancy load is under 50, the room is a small gym for the hotel, handrails


----------



## syarn (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you need a handrail on both sides of your exterior exit "stairway" discharging to the public way per section 1009.11....even for a monumental (super wide) stair...the rule your suggesting (1009.11.2) would delete the need for an "intermediate" (center rail(s)) provided the occupancy load required on the stair did not make your required width greater than 60" (30" to either the left or right side handrail) IMO...

1009.11 Handrails. Stairways shall have handrails on each side. Handrails shall be adequate in strength and attachment in accordance with Section 1607.7. Handrails for ramps, where required by Section 1010.8, shall comply with this section.

Exceptions:

1.    Aisle stairs complying with Section 1024 provided with a center handrail need not have additional handrails.

2.    Stairways within dwelling units, spiral stairways and aisle stairs serving seating only on one side are permitted to have a handrail on one side only.

3.    Decks, patios and walkways that have a single change in elevation where the landing depth on each side of the change of elevation is greater than what is required for a landing do not require handrails.

4.    In Group R-3 occupancies, a change in elevation consisting of a single riser at an entrance or egress door does not require handrails.

5.    Changes in room elevations of only one riser within dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies do not require handrails.


----------



## north star (Oct 26, 2010)

** * * **

Initial response changed by north star.

Second response: See Ch. 34 - Existing Structures: SECTION 3403 - ADDITIONS,

ALTERATIONS OR REPAIRS.

3403.1 Existing buildings or structures. 

"Additions or alterations to any building or structure shall comply with the requirements

of the code for new construction.......Additions or alterations shall not be made to an

existing building or structure that will cause the existing building or structure to be in

violation of any provisions of this code......An existing building, plus additions shall comply

with the height and area provisions of Chapter 5........Portions of the structure not altered

and not affected by the alteration are not required to comply with the code requirements

for a new structure."

I would consider the front entrance monumental stairs to be "un-altered" and therefore,

...no handrails are required!

** * * **


----------



## tbz (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay,

27 views 2 responses, I guess my question is not clear.

Lets try these pics'

1st off here is the side view of what the handrails will look like when installed.  The 2 pic's after this one will show layout of handrails.






This next image shows the 6 handrails lined up in stacked rows, I don't know if you can read the DIM's but handrail center to center is 56", this leaves 40" on the lower stairs from the outer handrail to the walls. This is not my preferred method because of the side 40" sections






This is my preferred method and believe because these are monumental in size that the now 90" distance complies.  I am looking for input on your interp of this section of the code.






For the record this again is a historical building at West Point, thus under the DOD and NFPA 101 for chapter 10.  Except for the 2.25" wall clearance IBC & 101 are basically the same, so is the exceptions for monumental staircases.


----------



## tbz (Oct 26, 2010)

Northstar,

There were no handrails ever on this section of the building, the new owner replaced the old busted slate

stones with new blue stones and then plastered the risers.  Thus repaired the staircase, however new handrails

tend to bring in a whole new light.

The DPW who is in charge of the inspections on this is okay to call, has been a pleasure to work with, but before

I go to him and make my case, I like to have all my ducks lined up and make sure I am correct or at least in the

ball park.

Thanks


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 26, 2010)

If you are seeking to meet current NFPA 101 criteria, I think 7.2.2.4.1.4 may be challenging, which requires the handrails to be "along the natural path of travel," which I would interpret in this case to be perpendicular to the stairs from the face of the building.

If you are saying that you are improving an existing condition and the above new requirement should not be applicable, then it seems reasonable to rather than provide a "natural" path of travel, at least demonstrate a path of travel with sufficient intermediate landing and unobstructed egress width for a descending occupant to travel around the end of the upper handrail to reach the lower outboard handrail.


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 26, 2010)

Even in NFPA 101 the handrails and Calculated or Required exit path to Exit Discharge - to puplic way or open space?

is measured within 30 " of the handrail

a single handrail in the center - also NFPA "most direct path of egress" would provide 60" of egress width or approximately 200 people at 0.3"

per occupant egress width

question would be what is your occupant load of egress

if egress required is 200 or less that would be all you need

if 2 3' doors at top provide 165 occupants per leaf


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 26, 2010)

NFPA 101 has a few criretia

1. natural path of travel

2. egress capacity within 30" of handrail

3. 0.3" per occupant on stairs

you say occupant load is 50

a single rail in the center is "in the natural path - naturally!

30 " each side of one center rail provide egress for 200 people / occupants

so one center rail meets you stated goals

OK doubled cause my brain to mouse coordination is off


----------



## tbz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you all who responded,

I just wanted to make sure I was on track with the requirement.

You would have a tough time if you removed all the equipment from the room fitting 100 people in, the room is being refitted and the placard for O/L is off the wall so I was guessing at 50 based on another room in the rear of the building being the same size, approximately.

The most direct path for egress is straight down so the center handrails cover this, the outer handrails are being installed to keep people on track of the stairs.


----------

